# Cropped ears fold over



## Marebudala (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi! Hope I'm on the right forums! I cropped my dogs ears when when he was 7 months old but now they fold over his head. I know I have to post them but how to post if they are folding over, is it even posible?

He is now 9 months old tomorrow and all stiches and everything is healed but it Still folds over


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately you've reached an age where they aren't likely salvageable. You can try massaging them and posting them, but at this point the cartilage is most likely already hardened. Crops are usually recommended at the 10 WEEK mark to give the ear time to heal before the cartilage solidifies. If your vet was willing to crop at 7 months, you should probably look for a new vet as it is unethical to crop a 7 month old dog without medical reasons.


----------



## Marebudala (Mar 15, 2019)

So basically, I can't get it to not fold on top of head? Also when i posted Them for 24 hours they stod up and arter a couple of minutes slowly fell down again, is that something Good or?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

No, most likely you are stuck with a flat eared crop. For future dogs, post straight away and have them cropped at 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## Marebudala (Mar 15, 2019)

But how should I massage and post to atleast try to fix it


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Marebudala, use the search feature on this forum and you will find more on ear cropping then you want to spend time reading. To get you started click *HERE*.

Joe


----------



## Marebudala (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh okey! Thanks both of you but when he walks around they stand like 160° and when he sleeps they are perfekt straight Up, its more that when he focuses he throw Them Up on the head is that a Good sign or?

Picture https://imgshare.io/image/JELpw


----------



## Short Stack (Aug 8, 2018)

I am still wondering why people insist on cropping ears. Is there really medical reasons for it? Or is it because people feel that they have to in order to have a "pit bull" big mean dog look? Are you in dog shows of some kind? As a Staff terrier of one ilk?


----------

